

Pictures from old Japanese games (2012) - cichli
http://www.rpgcodex.net/forums/index.php?threads/incredible-pictures-from-an-era-of-games-we-never-got-to-experience.76520/

======
gchokov
Well beyond awesome. Thanks for sharing!

